# If you pass a gallstone, is it normal to be sore for days after?



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

If you pass a gallstone, is it normal to be sore for days? I may have passed one and I want to know if anyone else has felt like this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

JoanieMama,Do you mean renal(kidney)stone? I know because I work in a pathology lab that it is impossible to pass a gallbladder stone!Let me know if I'm correct!Take care of yourself and I hope that you get to feeling better!Brandi


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

You must mean Kidney stone.My sisters hubby did and he was in pain for weeks.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

If it was a kidney stone, my hubby passed one earlier this year (POOR GUY! I THOUGHT IT WAS THE END AND SO DID HE!) and he didn't feel right for at least a week. The pain gradually lessened and then disappeared.Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Actually, I guess I didn't word this correctly. Sorry. I don't mean a kidney stone - I have had one of those and do I remember that well!This time I am talking about having a gallstone attack. I think that is the correct way to word it. Anyway, I think that is what happened to me on Sat. night and I am still tender and sore in that area. I am "medically challenged" so hopefully I have explained it better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

I had my gallbladder removed in Dec. 1998, at 22 years old. The pain that I had with my first attack was horrendous. I would have to say that my gallbladder area was sore for at least 2 or 3 days after the attack, but you do need to see your doctor about it. You probably need to have your gallbladder removed.Hope this helps.


----------



## Jo-Anne (Jan 13, 2000)

If you had a gallbladder attack it will probably be sore for a few days. Go to the doctor and get things checked out. Have an ultrasound done and some blood work. They may want you to repeat the blood work while you are having an attack. They did with mine. I believe that gallstones can get stuck but didn't think you could pass them (could be wrong though so do a search on gallbladders) If memory serves me if your body tries to pass one they get stuck and can cause infections, etc. You may or may not need it out. Lots of people life with gallstones their whole life. You will need it out if it continues to bother you or your blood work shows it is causing harm to other organs, ie: liver or pancrease.Regards,Jo-Anne


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

Joanie MammaYour post got my attention!! Glad to know that you really did mean gall stones. Well, personally, if I passed a gallstone which would be almost a first, I really would know it. I think you would be a bit more than sore . They are usually large so as that never happens you might better see the doctor. But I asked my husband who is a radiologist and was a Family Practicioner as well and flight surgeon so knows a bit of medicine. He said that if it is in the duct anything is possible but he has never seen or heard of passing one. Yes , you will be sore and maybe it was something you ate Sat. I remember you being in pain then it seems. A GB attack can leave one miserable for a while sometimes. Depends on the location.Joanne's advice was sound. Get an US done as it will find out what is hurting and possibly there will be no surgery if you can alter your diet. You will have a lot of work to do maybe in that dept, but maybe not as you are IBS anyway.Hope you feel a lot better. MY husband did say that if there were granules in the duct that that could be MAYBE possible to pass but just a thought on that. You saw it so you should know. Go see the doctor and feel better soon.If cannot find medical advice, just ask and I will try but I am a rusty RN so check with my better half when not sure.[This message has been edited by trishb (edited 09-06-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

JoanieMama,I don't mean to tell you differently from what you are thinking... I work in a pathology lab and see gallbladders grossly all the time. I work very closely with three pathologists and I know for a fact that it's totally impossible to pass a gallstone!Now if you have extremely tiny stones that get lodged in the head of your gallbladder and they travel out(for being so tiny)and get into your pancreas and then you'll have major problems. I wish I could show you the anatomy of the gallbladder grossly and then you will understand and see what I'm talking about.I had my gallbladder taken out in Jan.of '99. I had major gallbladder attacks before and I know the pain that it causes. I was sore for a few days after having an attack. I finally decided to go to the ER after having an attack so bad that I was literally on the floor curled because of so much pain. My mid-back and right side was so sore. I could relate to you with that kind of pain and I understand.Hope I have been of some kind of help to you and I hope that I have not offended you because I didn't in all means intend to do that. I know that your pain is real and you need to get that checked out by your doctor before it gets worse. Let me know of your progress and how you are feeling!Your friend,Brandi


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

Brandi,You and everyone have not offended me in any way! In fact, you guys are helping me tons. I am an accountant and understand money and taxes extremely well - but I don't understand the body and its workings.I went to the doctor on Tuesday and she said to take motrin 600mg 3x per day to see if the discomfort would go away. She said that if I am not better by Thursday to call and she would have an ultrasound done.Now you have to understand, I am currently trying to get a very important job after not working for the past 6 years. I am stressed beyond belief. I can CREATE pain in my body, especially if something has happened to me - like my attack on Sat. After I passed my kidney stone years ago, it too was at a stressful time. I was sore and in pain for weeks after. I never knew if I created the pain or it was real. That is what I am trying to determine at this time. I know the pain I experienced on Saturday was real. And I know it was from the gallbladder. But I don't know about the discomfort right now. I don't want to have an untrasound and waste everyone's time if my mind is making this up!One thing that is interesting - the job I want is being put on hold for at least a month (I just now found out). I am not in any hurry for a job. The pressure is temporarily off and my side STILL hurts. So I am beginning to think this must be real.Any comments or thoughts from you guys is really appreciated. I thank you for your time and concern!Joan


----------



## SouthernChicklet (Jun 15, 2016)

I did a gallbladder cleanse in April and passed around 30 gallstones. Just did my 2nd gallbladder cleanse and passed around 100 gallstones tiny, small, medium and large. I drank 1 quart of apple juice a day for 6 days before doing the gallbladder cleanse to soften the stones. I have had a specialist confirm that yes they are gallstones. And yes I was sore for several days after passing them.


----------

